# Something fishy



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been experimenting with some ultra wide angle shots. 
This frame was taken with a *Sigma 15mm Fisheye lens* from the roof of a 44 story building in Hong Kong:









Typical fisheye distortion










Same image - simulating a fisheye of less than 1mm focal length.











Fisheye distortion removed.


----------

